# Which ICC certified inspector inspects apartment buildings?



## jar546 (Sep 22, 2010)

In my opinion, if it is not a 1 or 2 family dwelling then the Residential Electrical Inspector should not be performing the inspection.  This would not be a 1 or 2 family dwelling but some authorities allow the residential inspector to inspect them

How does your jurisdiction handle this if you have the E1, E2, E3 structure?

BTW I was called on a 5-1/2 year old permit to this 200A OH service with 11 panels for 10 apartments and they want to convert them all to electric baseboard heat.

They will need at least 2 drops and 2 separate services for this plan.  Again, not in my jurisdiction, just an area I am covering.


----------



## RJJ (Sep 22, 2010)

Well my eyes are getting bad! I tried to enlarge! On the third meter from the left is that a silver dollar or a blank fuse?


----------



## vegas paul (Sep 22, 2010)

Commercial combo inspector, or commercial individually certified inspectors.


----------



## TJacobs (Sep 22, 2010)

Can't argue with you jar. We don't get many apartments here, but if we did we would treat them as IBC-NEC, not IRC.


----------



## beach (Sep 22, 2010)

I would have them provide a complete set of electrical plans, calculations, and panel schedules with accruate loads for every circuit, stamped by an electrical engineer. If those missiing panel covers are lost, they'll probably have to change out those panels too, I doubt they can find a replacement.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 22, 2010)

Ditto to beach.......Here in CO anything over 4 units, the inspector must be at least a state licensed Journeyman Electrician doing the plan review and/or inspection.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 22, 2010)

I would think a certified residential electrical inspector should be able to handle the electrical inspections within the individual dwelling units. However I believe the services and public and/or common areas should inspected by a commercial electrical inspector.


----------



## Builder Bob (Sep 22, 2010)

Commercial Inspector - Reasoning - IRC covers detached 1 and 2 family dwellings and townhomes, an apartment building is not in the scope of the IRC which the residential electrical inspector certification is based upon.


----------



## peach (Sep 25, 2010)

Commercial Electrical... there's more switchgear that meets the eye..  1000 - 1200 amp switchgear there to the right?

One #6 works for the GEC, but so much more comes into play (which is why I hired a terrific commercial electrical inspector).


----------



## dcspector (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks Peach. Very kind words. See you Monday am in the NE.


----------



## packsaddle (Sep 26, 2010)

As long as the inspector knows what he/she is looking at, I don't care what certifications he/she has.

Just glancing at the photo, I can count at least 8 major life safety violations.

And if that is a 1200 amp service, the door doesn't comply because it swings in, no panic hardware, etc. etc.

I would be afraid to even look inside that gutter at the taps.


----------

